# Haltbarkeit von RM Rahmen



## Stift (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Nachdem ich jetzt von einem Riss in einem Scandium Rahmen gehört habe, lässt mich die Sache nicht mehr komplett los!

Ist es generell besser alle paar Jahre den Rahmen wie Lenker und co. auszutauschen, oder halten (wie ich hoffe) RM Rahmen lang!

Fahre ein 99er Thin Air (Baugleich mit Vertex gewesen) auch im Rennen und wiege unter 65kg!
Sollte doch kein Problem sein.

Möchte einfach nicht das meinem Liebling was zustößt ;-)))

VG
Stift


----------



## MrFaker (7. Dezember 2004)

mein liebling hat noch keine schäden davon getragen und fährt nun seit 3 jahren offroad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Dezember 2004)

Mein Element race von 98 hatte nach 5 Jahren einen Riß in der Schwinge.

Thomas


----------



## clemson (8. Dezember 2004)

mein vertex von 96 fährt und fährt und fährt... nur der lack wird langsam schlechter......


----------



## Catsoft (8. Dezember 2004)

Stift schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt von einem Riss in einem Scandium Rahmen gehört habe, lässt mich die Sache nicht mehr komplett los!
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Fähst du das mit Scheibe? Der Rahmen scheint ein Problem mit den auftretenden Kräften zu haben. 

Ansonsten hälten Rockys schon was aus. Werden im allgemeinen halt auch ganz schön rangenommen. Das ist das Rahmengewicht bald grenzwertig....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Stift (9. Dezember 2004)

Nee, aus stabilitätsgründen schon ohne Scheibe, na ja, V-Brakes gefallen mir auch besser! ;-)

Gut, mal sehen wie viele schöne Jahre ich ihn noch fahren kann!

VG
Stift


----------

